# Halp! Found a WILD pigeon with a broken wing...



## El Quirko (Mar 7, 2010)

I was walking along with a friend and his dog yesterday, when the dog charged into the hedgerow and disappeared from view. Moments later, we heard wing-flapping noises, and the dog re-emerged carrying this pigeon in its mouth. On closer inspection of this bird, I realised it was hurt (reading this site, that's probably the only way my friend's dog COULD catch it - she's a puppy, quite small) and probably had a broken wing. However, it also had quite a cut at the base of its wing - but it hasn't punctured the skin, I don't think, or it had healed itself when we found this pigeon.

Anyway, I cleaned the pigeon's cut, found it a large cardboard box and some straw, gave it some water and seed, and generally tried to be hospitable.
However, this pigeon won't eat anything I give it. I have to, as some on this site reccomend, wrap it in a towel, open its beak and pour in small amounts of water/individual seeds. This wouldn't be a problem, if the pigeon didn't struggle so much. Why does it hate me so? I understand it's wild, but surely it could realise it'd be a fox's dinner if I hadn't helped it?

Am I doing anything wrong, or could I do anything better? I haven't managed to wrap the wing to the body, because I don't have vet tape or anything like it. I tried a bandage and sellotape, but the bird just wriggled out of it. 

EDIT: When I opened its beak to feed it, I can't remember seeing a tongue of any sort. Perhaps this explains why it doesn't make any sound, and doesn't eat on its own? Also, it's not excreting. This might be because of the lack of seed it's had before I picked it up, and because it only tolerates about five or six small seeds. I've tried a few ways of feeding it, such as a seed near the front of the beak, but it only kept it between both halves of the beak, in the middle of the beak, but it made a chewing motion thingy and the seed fell out, and right at the back of the beak. If I place the seed right at the back, it just goes straight into the pigeon's crop.

There, I think I got all the detail...

And any advice on getting the pigeon's trust? Whenever I even _reach_ into the box, it hops/rolls away from my hands and sits in the (small, shallow!) tub of water.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for helping the pigeon and welcome to PigeonTalk 

The pigeon would be ofcourse now in a scared mind set because of all what have happened. You need to give it some time to adjust. Don't allow the pigeon to be dehydrated. If it hasn't consumed water yet, you need to manual feed some (use a syringe with no needle or a spoon). Also leave the water and food at an accessible position so that the pigeon can have it once it calms down.

Hope the injury is not serious, you may need to medicate the pigeon if its a dog/fox bite. Personally I have no practical experience with broken wings so someone would be here soon to guide you. 

Since its a wild pigeon, this may be his/her very first days in human captivity so will need time to adjust. Keep up the good job and good luck


----------



## El Quirko (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks, Sreesh, that helps me a lot. I've had the pigeon with me for about 2 days now, and I have medicated the cut (with Savlon, not sure if it's the best...) and was wondering whether I should put some pictures up here? I'm not sure if it is a break or not...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Pictures would be very helpful


----------



## El Quirko (Mar 7, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> Pictures would be very helpful


Well, I've got to leave for school in about 13 minutes, so can I get pictures for y'all tonight?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pictures will be helpful .. please post them ..

Terry


----------



## El Quirko (Mar 7, 2010)

Right, pics for y'all then.









That's the pigeon's cut/wound/bite/whatever - I've cleaned it and put savlon on it, to stop infection









That's how the pigeon holds its wing compared to the other - much lower down.









That's what I've been feeding it - wild bird mix.









Wondering whether you could see if there was a tongue? I can't tell, it's not evident.

I've discovered that it CAN swallow, but not on its own. I have to place the food/water in its mouth.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

If this bird was dog-caught, he should be on antibiotics ASAP. Do you have any? Clavamox/Synulox best, but others would work too.

Are you in the UK?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful bird!

Can you take it to a vet? It's the best thing you could do now. Say it's your pet if necessary, say it got bitten by your friend's dog.

It NEEDS antibiotics.

Defrosted corn or peas would be better than seeds right now. They are easier to make them swallow and they have water, protein, etc. Also try some high-fat seeds. 1 gr of fat makes 1.2 gr of water when it's processed.

The bird can't realize you saved it. It's a bird after all. I don't think it can predict such consequences.
You do not need to gain its trust. You will eventually, after the pigeon realizes you feed him and don't hurt him.


----------



## El Quirko (Mar 7, 2010)

But you misunderstand me!

It wasn't bitten by my friend's dog, I'm not sure WHAT the cause of injury was.

In any case, I'll take your advice. Not sure if I'll have the approval of my parents to take it to the vet, though.

And yes, Jenfer, I am in the UK.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Taking it to the vet would be very nice because of the bite for you will need some antibiotics if the vet decides--might have been got by a cat---and thats really dangerous to pigeons and the vet will proscribe antibiotics for that--there is a certain bacteria in the cats mouth that kills pigeons--so do take it to the vet--for analysis..and by all means bring it home with you and don.t leave the vet suggesting of putting it down or something because by the picture----the wing does not look broken--just badly bruised and cut in the shoulder area and might be out of socket---the vet will decide and help you--the mouth looks normal to me----put the seed in a shallow dish full and get a water dish that won't topple over and fill it about maybe 2 inches and dip the pigeons beak into it below the breathing hole and see if it will suck it up--pigeons suck you know and they don't have to put their heads up like other birds and leave the water in place...It"s a very beautiful bird and I hope you will save it and don't expect too much in the way of a personality really liking you at this point---just do your best to save it and keep us posted and in time it might very well eat and drink on its own but you need to be observant and keep it safe---spirits bless---c.hert


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

The photo looks like a wood pigeon, but hopefully some of our UK members can come on to confirm. Wood pigeons are more susceptible to stress than "regular" pigeons.

Even if you are not sure what the cause of injury was, we should assume it could be from an animal attack and get the bird on antibiotics. If you post a more exact location, maybe Cynthia (who is in the UK) or someone can help with resources in your area.

Jennifer


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

That is an adult wood pigeon and they are very wary of humans and easily stressed. She was probably hit by a car, they fly across roads at traffic level and often get hit. The most common injuries are fractured coracoid and/or clavicle . I will ask Pidgey to look at this thread, maybe he can help identify the location of the injury and advise on what can be done.

If you take it to a vet or a sanctuary the likelihood is that it will be destroyed, a lot of sanctuaries believe that wood pigeons never adapt to a captivity, though mine are fine. However, the right vet might be able to set any fractures.

Because of the state it is in it would be best to feed it defrosted peas and corn, about 50 (or more!) pieces twice a day.

If it starts to gasp when you handle it leave it alone...it means it is getting very stressed and it could die of a heart attack.

Can you let me know where in the UK you are? There might be someone near who can help.

This is the thread about one of the wood pigeons that is living with me now. She had similar injuries:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30871&referrerid=560

Cynthia


----------



## El Quirko (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks all for the great advice - and I was wondering...

You've said about high-fat seeds, but what about the fat-balls used in some bird feeders? I've got plenty of those lying around, and the pigeon might be more interested in one of those than a dish of seeds.

And I'm in the West Midlands, in Warwickshire. That's all I really want to reveal at this time.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, you can give it crumbled fat ball, maybe mix some chopped green in like rocket or water cress. Put water in a cup and dip his beak in it to encourage him to drink.

Did you see my first post?

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can't quite tell from the pictures because of the angle and the fact that flash pictures have a tendency to "flatten" the stuff that you'd rather have more depth perception on. Need to take some pictures more from the side and from the front. That dried blood that's soaked into the feathers has probably made some concrete (for all intents and purposes). Does the wing feel suspiciously loose? Does it tend to wobble if you were to hold the bird up and jiggle him back and forth? That might signify a broken humerus.

Pidgey


----------



## Natalia (Mar 9, 2010)

*advice for the injured wood pigeon*

I have found an injured wood pigeon about a year ago and it now lives with us as a pet as it cannot be released. Our bird loves to stay in our living room and it sleeps in a large “dog cage” we bought from a pet shop.

I did not know what to do when I found the injured bird. I was recommended to contact Tiggywinkles Wildlife Hospital, ph. 01844 292292 who gave the name of the vet practice in the area that treat the wild birds. It is important to know what that the vets will treat your bird and will do not destroy a pigeon. 

It would be prudent to take your wood pigeon to the vets as it may have suffered an animal attack. They may keep it for a couple of days if it is necessary and could give some antibiotics to take home. Vets do not charge any fees for treating wildlife. 

I live in Berkshire and the vet practice I used is in Newbury. 

To get help I also would recommend contacting Rowan from www.savethepigeons.org., his e-mail is: [email protected]. I received a lot of helpful advice from them when I first found the injured bird and I understand that they can also assist in dealing with the injured pigeon.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

El Quirko said:


> It wasn't bitten by my friend's dog, I'm not sure WHAT the cause of injury was.


Your friend's dog carried it in the mouth, so any kind of dirty stuff could have gotten into the wound.

By the way, what kind of dog is it? Sounds like a retriever or hound of some kind.


----------



## El Quirko (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks all for your help, but it doesn't matter now. 

The pigeon's dead. I went out to the garage to feed it, and found it'd broken its neck by getting it stuck between the corner of the box and a thick bit of hay. I really tried to help it, but...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry.

I doubt that it died of a broken neck...it looked pretty badly injured so it could have died of internal injuries, also if they get into a situation where they panic they can die of a heart attack.

THank you for taking it in and caring for it.

Feefo


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry been up north all day, just got in and caught this post.
Was about to offer to collect the bird as it's in my area but sorry it's too late.

Sadly it was most likely very stressed aswell as injured which is a bad situation for a Woodie.

Thanks for trying to help this bird all the same.

Janet


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for trying to help it.

This has been an interesting post, even if the outcome was sad. I watch a couple of wood pigeons feed daily in the backyard here in Antwerp.

Larry


----------

